# Any experience of Create Fertility (UK) with OE



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has experience of using Create fertility?  They have a few clinics across the UK. They apparently treat up to age 50 with OE and have a different approach to most UK clinics. 

I went to an open evening last night, but just wanted to know if anyone has used them and is willing to share your experience of what they are like?

Many thanks
Aurora


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

There are no age 50 OE babies. Somebody might get pregnant, but they never deliver a live baby. There are maybe a few natural pregnancies that happen over 50 with live delivery, maybe 1 or 2 per country, but no OE via IVF babies have been born. You can however get treatment. What I've read, most clinics post success as a rate of pregnancy, not a delivery of a live infant. OE realistically stops or beginning to stop at 39. Or even 38. Most after is grasping at straws.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

aurora - I hate to say but I agree with braxma. It is very very unlikely to get a live birth from OE at 50 although there have been a few babies conceived naturally at 50. Most clinics will not treat with OE at 50, so I'm surprised CREATE do. When I first approached the UK clinics I went to, they were clear that I'd be looking at DE at 45.
I had to come to terms with that and decided that I needed to have the best chance of a healthy baby especially when I was funding myself. I have two DE children and couldn't love them more if they had been DE.
I know it is hard to come to terms with giving up on genetic link, but it depends how much you want a baby and also, you have to be honest and determine that you can love a baby without a genetic link.
However, you need to determine whether you want to spend money without a realistic chance of getting a baby or maximise the chance with considering DE.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

I had a look at Create, but I don't think they do OE over 40, which is why I decided against them.  Once you hit 40 any clinic will push very hard for DE because the success rates are far higher.  

Only you can decide whether you'd be prepared to have a go with DE.  I know that I'm contemplating the end of my own journey because I couldn't love a DE baby, and I'm at the age where my own eggs don't seem to be doing much good.  

If you feel like me then my heart breaks for you, because I completely understand how difficult this all is.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

I have amended the subject of this post as I think it was perhaps misleading. I was asking about Create and if anyone had used them. I only put about them treating up to age 50 as I though it may be useful info for some of those over 40 considering OE treatment. I am not anywhere near 50, although I am over 40, but that's irrelavnt really, its for each person to decide their own journey whatever their age. I didn't intend for it to be a debate about use of OE after 40. 

Braxma, I appreciate you finding time to reply,  but I'm sorry, I really found your response quite negative. I have had a child with OE over age 40 as have many ladies I know. To state "OE realistically stops or beginning to stop at 39. Or even 38. Most after is grasping at straws" is your opinion and just not true. In fact a bit insulting to those over 40 trying with their own eggs who have made their own informed decisions about this. There are many ladies on here and in other forums I know who have had children over 38/39 with OE. Yes, it may not be easy for many, some I know have had great success (1st IVF transfers), but it is posiible and not 'grasping at straws at age 38/39 in my view and probably that of many other women. 

Debloves cats, thanks for the reply. I know you've replied to other posts of mine and have been very helpful. As explained above, I am not 50 though, I think the subject may have been confusing as I mentioned that the clinic treat upto age 50. I am under 45 and have decided to have one last try with OE after a lot of consideration, tests and speaking to various clinics here and abroad as well as considering info on here about both OR and DE. I know chances are low, but my AMH is good and I have already shown that I am able to have a child over 40 with OE. I feel I want to give it a last try and have decided after a lot of consideration that DE isn't for me just now. I do appreciate that it is or has been the best option for many, such as you though. Thanks for your thoughts  

Mochatosh, thanks, I have been to a recent open evening and consultation and, they say they do up to age 50, not sure how many actually do it at that age, but certainly they seem to work a lot with over 40s now. I'm sorry you feel you're perhaps coming to the end of your journey, it's so hard to know when to carry on, or not, and which way to go next. Sending hugs.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello Aurora,
I have used CREATE last year. I chose CREATE because of their mild treatment due to my low AMH.  Tried with OE a couple times but none of my egg fertilized.  Although my treatment at CREATE didn't end up with a happy one, I had no complains with this clinic.  Sometimes their email responses were slow but any clinics could be the same especially when they are busy.  Any urgent matters, they tried to reach me with email, home phone and mobile phone.
I don't know if this helps.  Good luck!


----------



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi I am 42 looking to have a 3 cycle natural modified package with OE and donor sperm starting in a couple of months. So far I have found Create Wimbledon very good. Their responses to emails are not always quick but I felt instantly at ease when I went there. I went to other London clinics for consultation and felt so despondent afterwards (age and AMH 3.8 were main reasons they seemed so negative) but I really feel hope and excitement about the journey with Create.  I would love to hear others experience of Create (I am with the Wimbledon one but have had some very supportive correspondence with St. Paul’s
also). I feel with all this if it’s meant to be it’s meant to be whatever my age, but to give myself the best chance I want to be with a clinic where I feel at ease and that there is a positive approach to my journey, wherever the journey leads. I definitely felt that at Create. Hope to hear from others - I rarely found something on Create on these boards.


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

In my unfortunately extensive infertility experience, I found that there are 2 sorts of women, those who CAN get pregnant easily and those who are subfertile and completely infertile. The women who can get pregnant on a fly so to speak, can and often do get pregnant at up to 43 by themselves, however, the other category it is completely different. As a percentage, only 5-10% can get pregnant after 40, and only half of that number give live birth. The statistics of the clinic and age on the internet only records pregnancy, not live birth. Almost 60 percent of pregnancies for women over 40 and up fail for multiple reasons. it is often egg quality, but not just. I think as we age and equire and encounter certain environmental pathogens more and more, the immune system tend to develop more and more antibodies throughout our lifetime. That factor might explain why farm women, who never, or seldom left the farm and spent their lives in the homogeneous environment, get pregnant more easily and later, then women living and working in urban environments. Just because you got pregnant and delivered, it doesn't mean that another women would. You are very very lucky. You are the part of the 5% or less. It is just 5%. The reason clinics encourage DE, is because the success (a live birth) is extremely low. Clinics never really advertised how low. Like I mentioned, it is different among fertile women, who can and do get pregnant over 40. By the time women exhaust their resources trying with OE over 39, they are often 44-45 and out of money and out of options. When they try DE then, it is when the immune factor kicks in, and would not allow pregnancy to establish at all. My friend from the same clinic have started OE at 42 and continued until 47 I believe, and then tried DE and was told she was late even for that. There is a test in Russia, that looks how progesterone binds to cells ( I am only vaguely familiar with it) And when she tried the test, hers shows that no matter how much progesterone she injects, her cells don't respond. It is likely she developed this immune response in response to all the attempts (she had done 8 IVFs with OE, not to mention transfers), when the doctors pump the woman up with progesterone to establish and sustain a pregnancy. Had she tried DE first, she would have greater chances of success. I also have immunological factor, that got more and more severe the more I tried. My HCG would go up, but less and less with each attempt.  I think when women try with OE after 39 or 40, in case of the failure, they are not just failing OE attempt, but DE attempt as well, in terms of precious time lost, they gain more "acquired immunity" to the presence of hormones,  a HCG (like in my case) and other pathogens. Also they run out of money and spirit. In my view, when people choose a treatment, they should think it as a choice whether they want a baby, or remain childless, because a too optimistic approach of "just try and see if we get lucky and we can try DE after" can cost way more than just a lost opportunity for that one particular try. I reckon that Each failed OE cycle impacts the success of the DE cycle through more violent immune response. Also, for women who had children, even in their youth, the response is softer and those women tend to get pregnant with DE, while women who never had a live birth, don't.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Very depressing Braxma, it’s a shame clinics don’t tell you this


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Aurora - sorry if it seemed I was assuming you were nearer 50! I really hope you get your baby in some way, and I totally respect that for some women, going down the DE route is not for them. You have to be 100% behind it because if it does work, your baby is for life! 
Braxma - sorry for the difficulties you've had.
strawberry sundae and aurora- just to put a more positive slant on conceiving. I know not every woman wants to do DE, but for those who do, from the information given by the clinics I've been to, the age of the recipient is not important, it is the age of the donor that is. As long as you respond to the medication, your womb can receive and sustain an embryo, presumably as long as you don't have any problems with your reproductive system. I was given odds of 5% with OE at 45, and with DE, 50-60% success rate of achieving pregnancy, although the statistics relate to pregnancy and not live birth. I was 46 when I conceived my son, 48 when I conceived my daughter, so I was lucky both times and thankfully everything went well. I hadn't been pregnant before this either.
Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you Deb       X


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

"In 2011, women younger than 35 who underwent an assisted reproduction cycle gave birth to a live, single baby* 27 percent* of the time. In women older than 44, the success rate was just *1.1 percen*t. Refusing to treat patients who have experienced repeated implantation failure-the dreaded RIF in fertility circles-can also artificially boost success rates." 
There is also another article
"https://www.nowtolove.com.au/health/diet-nutrition/experts-call-for-egg-donation-transparency-as-ivf-dubbed-a-zero-success-rate-for-women-over-45-12825"
"When a woman's using her own eggs, the pregnancy rate becomes very low as a woman approaches her mid-40s and is effectively zero by 45. And that is really corrected by the use of younger donated eggs," 
The success rates with donor eggs is not 70 or 60 percent like clinics advertise, but more close to 25 percent for live birth. Not to mention, there is a distinction too there between "live birth" and "take home" baby. which puts the* success rate with DONOR EGGS somewhere around 20 %*, no 70, like this article says. "https://www.babble.com/mom/pregnant-at-55/"
So when you try with donor eggs, prepare for 4-5 tries to get to take the baby home. And you will be very lucky. Very lucky. I think the sobering statistics will give women more informed choices. It is crucial to have a more realistic aspect of fertility treatment outcome.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

I’m half way there then!   I’m not sure I find those links helpful or the complete opposite..  

Obviously in general it’s harder for women mid 40’s plus, but thankfully it is still possible as many women on this forum have shown. Might need more tries, tests and treatment, but no need to put off older women ttc! 
Come on 40+ ladies!!


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow braxma14

That's very negative. There is nothing like one size fits all. It's all down to a woman's DNA and while there is no denying that age is a factor, ovaries don't have a calendar that switches off the next day you turn 40.
Don't forget that time is a human invention nd everyone ages at different rate. 
In my opinion everyone is different and depends how long you want to try for. It would be reasonble to try if you want and have money to spend with own eggs until 42-43. 

Aurora - if you want a clinic for mature mums to be try the Lister. I had tried Create when I was 36-37 but didn't really like them. If you have the energy and the money go for it. Chances in ages 40-42 are 1 in 5. At the end of the day you already have a beautiful daughter. If you are the one 1 in 5 that takes a baby home then hooray!!!!


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

It is negative, I agree, it sounds so absolutely opposite to what clinics advertise. Clinics sell hope. It is business after all, and first of all. If a one clinic would say you have a 20% change of a baby, and another would say that it is 70% percent, who would you choose? Of course you would chose 70% one. Not a single clinic publishes statistics of "take home baby" per woman. The best they publish, is a pregnancy per IVF cycle. which means absolutely nothing. It is not really down to womans DNA, it is down to ability of the DNA that contains in the egg to replicate itself in the new cell. With time the ability of the DNA in the egg to create cells diminishes, and that is where the cells don't grow and where often miscarriages come in. The DNA is just either too fragmented, or unstable to continue to grow. Also the blood supply to the uterus is worse in the older women, that is one of the reasons why preeclampsia is more often occurs after after 35. If you come to the clinic at 45 and you say you want to try with your own eggs, the average statistic of pregnancy is quite high, especially if you count chemical pregnancy as a pregnancy. It is in the realm of 20-30 %. But the "Take home baby" is 0. No clinic would advertise the 0. I also thought that it is a numbers game, it is.... and it is not, because of the "acquired immunity to the massive doses of meds". It is like 2 steps ahead and 1 step back kind of thing. If you want a living, breathing baby after 39, I would recommend donor everything-DD, provided there are no uterine abnormalities. Even with DD, it might take on average 3-4 cycles for take home baby. The chances of a women of *40-42 is not 1 in 5, it is 1 in 20. It is less than 5% of live birth.*


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Braxma

I understand where you ate coming from. To be fair I don't pay huge attention to success rates. I gather info on the clinic. Most clinic do report live birth rates

If a clinic told me that I have 70% success I would know they are lying of course. I am fully aware what the chances are in this age.

Basically I agree with you on the DNA thing. However, this doesn't mean that a 40 year old woman doesn't have the ovaries of a 37-38 year old. People age at different rates. Yes accepted that at 45 with IVF is hopeless, because IVF unfortunately produces too many chromosomaly abnormal embryos. These women have higher chance trying naturally. It is rare but don't forget that in the old days women started having babies at 25 and had the öst bby at 47


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

Yes, they did. They would get married very young, somewhere 16-20 and be either pregnant or nursing for the majority of their adulthood. And it would most likely be again 42-43, not really 47. Of course there are exceptions. My great grandmother had her last somewhere around 45. She had 20 pregnancies at least. Only 7 out of 24 babies born survived to adulthood though. I, on the other hand would have never been able to deliver even one child, had it not been for Plasmapheresis treatment offered in Russia with my problems. So each woman is inherently different. I am watching documentary and there is a woman there who is 45 who is trying for the second time already with her own eggs and the doctor is lying to her is lying to her full throttle, about 10-15 percent at 45... when the chances are really 0. And they have done 2 IUIs with OE and paid for it. And the clinic takes the money knowing full well that there is absolutely no chance in hell she is going to get a baby. They rather say: "It is just one of those things"...It is hard for me to see it... It is the ugliness of the business really. 



 look at 43:54 and a couple of minutes longer...


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

I don’t have any experience of create or know much about statistics but just to give a bit of hope to those older ladies I was ttc for over 7 years & had 4 failed rounds of ivf (3 fresh & 1 frozen) before getting a surprise bfp shortly after my 40th birthday & I now have a 16 month old daughter   

Wishing you all lots of luck  

Amy xxx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

I have never had a clinic be dishonest with me; they've been brutally realistic about my chances, and yes, you can look up their live birth rates too.  I do agree that the fertility industry is a money-making evil, which is why it took me too many years to get involved in the first place, but sadly there was no choice in the end.

Not all of us have the possibility to conceive naturally - don't forget there is such a thing as male infertility too, so it's wrong to say that older women have more chance naturally; that's not always true.  If myself and my husband tried naturally we would have no chance at all. 

There are babies born to women of 45 using IVF/ICSI with their own eggs, but precious (in every sense) few.  The 'old eggs' theory is prevalent in this country, but there are other theories emerging.  For example, in America older women are having greater success because one doctor is manipulating their internal environment to make it more egg-friendly (bad way of expressing it, but I'll dig out the article if I can).  The chances are still not high, but it's also wrong to write a woman off just because of her age.  People with the same chronological age can have a different biological age, and the possibilities have not been fully explored.

I believe we have to keep pushing the envelope.  40 years ago there were no options for any woman who was unable to conceive naturally.  Now, thank God, that's not true.  One day there will be options for older women too.  It will probably be too late for me, but with the will and the skill, it will happen.  But we have to keep pushing for it.  Nobody will do the research unless they understand the demand.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

I understand that sadly lots of people don’t have the possibility of conceiving naturally   The thread seems to have become a discussion about the viability of eggs over a certain age & I wanted my story to give some hope that even when the odds seem to be stacked against you things can work out  

xxx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Truly delighted it has worked out for you, Amy.  Wish you every joy with your beautiful baby. xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Amy

Congratulations on your baby. Such a beautiful story to share

Mochashosh
Agree with you. In my case fertility clinics have also been brutally honest. But it aleays depends on the clinic. I am with the Lister and I have to say I am impressed by their ethics. There are mny charlatan clonics though out there and of course we need to be careful.
You are absolutely right about male factor. Unfortunately clinics focus too much on the woman and ignore the man. In my case we were able to fall pregnant but miscarried due to sperm issues that weren't recognised earlier. As a result we lost precious time and I am now 40. That is not to say there is no hope but of course age is a factor. 

Braxma
Again, there is no doubt that age is a factor - for both men and women. There is no doubt that a 40 year old doesn't have the ovaries of a 25 year old. But there is also evidence that there are women in their early 40s conceiving and giving birth. The data is out there and you can see this from hfea. And these are the IVF success rates. There are many women conceiving naturally at this age. Again not as many as in their 20s but still a few.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

HKD and Rillischen, thanks so much for the information about Create and your experiences, it's much appreciate as well as the other suggestions you've made. I wish you the very best with your journeys. 

Amy78 and mochatosh thank you for the support and your views and discussion about alternatives coming through for 'older women'. I agree with you completely Amy that it very much depends on the individual women, her DNA and personal circumstances. Congratulations of your daughter! 

Braxma, I'm not quite sure why you have decided to hijack this thread and push yiur views. I appreciate the information, but I have done my own research and made my own decision about OE/DE. I was not asking for opinions about age and DE on this thread, so I'd appreciate it if you'd now stop as it is taking away from my original question about the clinic. You are entitled to your views about clinics that offer treatment to 'older' women, but I am already aware of these factors and have made a choice. If I want to find out about age and DE I will do so on threads about that (which I have already been doing here and elsewhere for some time). If I had listened to research about age, I would never have had my son. Research and statistics have their place and believe me, I have read a LOT about this (I have a doctorate and am very experienced at researching and reading resarch). However, I also know that research does not take into account personal circumstances and individual factors and that is what I am basing my decision to use OE on. There is not a one fits sll approach or answer and women who make a choice to use OE should not be harraseeed about it on a forum that is supposed to be supportive. Thanks for your thoughts though, please leave this thread now.

To all those who have provided your experiences at Create and other clinics, thanks so much for your thoughts and help and best of luck with your journeys xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

AuroraAngel

Thnk you for your enlightening post and giving hope to all the 40+.

Apologies on my side if i refered too much on OE and age, it's just to show that while ot is a facor women dongove birth at 40+ 

Anyway. Back to the main purpose of the thread. As I said before Lister worths investigating. They have good approach and high ethics. I had used Create London when they were still CRM BUT that was through a private doctor rhat was working with them so was like a satelite clinic.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Efi and Aurora - I'm at a satellite of the Lister, but have my surgery at the Lister.  

All my contact has been great with the Lister, but I would NOT recommend my other clinic for women 40+.  If I ever try again it will be with a different clinic, although I will be very sad not to have the Lister doing my surgery, as they have been excellent for that  I agree with Efi about them being ethical and honest without being actively obstructive (like my consultant has been).

I note this quote from Create's own website, which decided me against them: "At CREATE Fertility we will treat any woman under the age of 44 with her own eggs if at all possible".  I also note they publish no statistics over the age of 43.  This leads me to believe that once you are 44 they would insist on DE.  But of course I may be wrong.

Wishing you the very best of luck in making your decision and having a healthy baby.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Efi, apologies,  I meant to include you when replying to Amy and mocatosh before, I appreciate your thoughts and felt you were supportive of my choice to pursue OE, thank you. I know chances are slight in certain age groups, but also know many women who have had success. I think we need to be realistic, but also to give each other hope and I felt you were doing this, so thanks. 

Mocatosh, thanks again, I will look further at the Lister, distance is an issue for me though. It'd probably be easier to go abroad than travel there from where I am, which is why I hadn't really considered them before, but will look at them further. 

I have found very few clinics that publish stats over age 43/44. I imagine one reason being that so few women have treatment at that age and are pushed to DE instead. 

I do feel that with the way lifestyles and mortality ages are changing, evolution of the age of fertility will gradually change and clinics and other people will need to start changing their mindset about women over 40 having children. It's actually a more recent stigma since the 60s or so (and advent of the pill). Since then we have been medicalised and socialised out of seeing women in their 40s having children so our westernised societies often deem it 'wrong'.or not possible. If people look at census data from over 100 years ago they'd find that naturally, women were having children way into their 40s. Our society just stopped it happening then stigmatised it when it did. 

Anyway, thanks to you all for the discussion and views and now, back to the original question, thanks to you all for your advice and experience about clinics. It's much appreciated x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Mochashtosh

Thanks for saying that because I should say that at my second cycle i used the Shard Lister satellite clinic. The results weren't that good and i wasn't monitored properly. If one goes to the Lister only go the central one at Chelsea bridge

The Lister tells you the truth but they do let you try. After all it's your money and your life. However, they have a calculator on their site that shows results by age, AMH etc. the results they show are all from fresh cycles


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Aurora

Such an inpiring post and so true. 

All the best with finding the right clinic and keep us posted on how things go. 

AFM - all going well I will start a new cycle beginning of September...sigh...


----------



## WarriorBaby (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to add another dimension to this conversation........After my first round of IVF, yielding 3 x 'ungradable' eggs, I was advised I would most likely need DE. I was 35, about to turn 36 and told my situation (AMH of just 1.6, egg quality etc) was that of someone 10 years older. Fast forward a few years later, I have two children from OE. I had accepted and was at peace to eventually go onto DE, but wanted to give the chance of OE's everything I've got. Odds against me, totally. Lucky, maybe. Determined, absolutely.

As for statistics, too many of our good friends have stories like mine or concieved later in life (ie 43 with OE) for statistics to be everything. A consideration, but not everything. Every cycle is different, every person is different. And sometimes you need to take the road less travelled.

Aurora sorry it's a bit off topic, just wanted to share my experience, wishing you all the best with your cycle X


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Afternoon Ladies 

I have been lurking and reading this thread. I am 35 and have an AMH of 2.7, currently on my second cycle of IVF in my 2ww. I am also looking at CREATE due to their approach to AMH levels. WarriorBaby your post has given me loads of hope thank you. Can I ask what procedure you used and which clinic??


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Aurora,

I wrote up my experience of create, which I've linked below, but I'm looking at my 15w old create baby as I wrote this.

Are they a perfect clinic? - no, not by a long shot. 
Do I believe in their approach? - yes, it makes sense on so many levels.

We were lucky enough to fall pregnant at the second/third attempt. 1st fresh IVF round resulted in a bfn and no Frosties, a disappointing round all round to be honest. Changes were made for the 2nd fresh round which worked a little too well and ended in a freeze all due to ohss risk. The first FET was a BFP and now our son is here. We'll be going back to rescue our Frosties for a sibling (we have 7 embryos on ice) at some point.

Feel free to ask any questions. Best of luck.

Herts x



Herts85 said:


> I was at Create's St Pauls clinic and wrote the below review a while ago. Hope it's helpful but feel free to ask any questions.
> 
> Herts X
> 
> ...


----------



## WarriorBaby (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats Herts 

Hi @LXP, I cycled at Boston Place in Marylebone, under Dr Geoffrey Trew (consulting via 92 Harley St). Successful round was short protocol, high stims (Gonal F 450) and progesterone injections (+ pessaries). Feel free to PM me X


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Warriorbaby and Herts, thanks so much for sharing your experiences and many congrats! Warriorbaby, very inspiring and although I know it doesn't happen for everyone, it just shows how individual circumstances are. Herts, I'd be looking at cycling at the Create clinic up north and I believe the communication can be better here (I hope). Your review was really useful, thank you.

Eco, best of luck with your forthcoming transfer. Really hoping this one is successful for you x

LXP, fingers crossed for your 2ww. I really hope it's a positive outcome x


----------



## hambone1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi,
At age 42.5 I did one round of IVF at Create on London - and became pregnant but then miscarried. I then had a failed IVF at New life in Thessaloniki.  And then, three months why of my 44th birthday got pregnant naturally and now have a healthy 10 month old.  

Create was busy, like all UK clinics had a lot of extra blood tests you really don't need when you are over 40, so the costs crept up.  I thought NewLife was a much more caring and personal clinic - they even followed my natural pregnancy and were genuinely happy for me.

In the end, the best advice I received on choosing a clinic was to look at their donor success rates - as those eggs should be from healthy young women, and thus success rates will give you a sense of how good the clinic's lab is.  Rates should be near 70%.

As for my pregnancy... the month of my only successful conception, my AMH was the highest it ever was - and I was monitoring my cervical mucous for ovulation signs.  I had been on thyroid meds, but stopped as my levels had dropped. Otherwise, I was only taking pregnacare and ubiquinol at the time.

Good luck!


----------

